# FA Decoys



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... ody/Detail

Anyone tried these? Seem like a good deal just wondering if any of you guys have any pros or cons on them
thanks


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i bought a 6 pack from them and i like them flocked heads and tails...just dont buy a FA 6 slot bag they suck...


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

buddy bought some but i didnt like how the feet were but the bases were nice but then again some of the bodies scratched kinda easy but then again we dont really take care of our decs haha


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've always had GHG decoys and i pack them around in 6 slots bags. Earlier this fall I was at the local sporting goods store and bought a 6 pack of the FA lessers on a whim. I got a really good deal on them and I thought if I liked them I'd buy more because they were alot smaller in size and would be easier to pack. They didn't have any slotted bags at the store so I had to use a regular decoy bag for a few weeks.

Pluses: I like how the footbase system operates. You can grab a ton of decoys by the base and carry them without the footbase coming off. I also liked the "lesser" size for compactability and portability (it's not really an advantage to just FA though...just lesser decoys) and they are just as noticable as a fullsize deke.

Minues: Not having a slotted bag right away sucked. These FA decoys scratched really easily and after 5 hunts had very noticeable wear. The geese will never know...but I know and it bugs me. I ended up taking the feet back off because I thought the claws were causing damage using a single decoy bag. I've since gotten slotted bags and have not noticed any additional missing paint or wear and tear.

Would I buy them again....at the price I paid, I'd prob buy some more. However, they wouldn't hit the field w/o a slotted bag.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

I bought 2 packs of these beginning of the season. Personally I like them, they're a pretty sweet looking decoy for a real low price. There is definitely a problem with paint chipping though. I've had mine in slotted bags all season and they still show wear. If you do buy them don't put the feet on or they don't fit in the bag. A lot of people complain about how the bags are too small but really they fit perfect you just have to stack them in the right way. The metal stakes are so nice for putting in the ground compared to ghg.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Fred_Bear said:


> I If you do buy them don't put the feet on or they don't fit in the bag. .


Thanks for that genius.

If you want to practice or if your good at painting decoys these are what you want. Brand new these decoys have white spots. I was also surprised by the motion in these decoys.They have more motion then any other decoy that I've seen. I also threw the feet away when i got them. I don't see any point in using the feet


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

MN goose killa said:


> I also threw the feet away when i got them. I don't see any point in using the feet


Yeah they ugly.

Do you have lessers or honkers?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

both. the lessers are a waste of time to put on


----------

